# Clinton being stocked !



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I just ran accross this story in the Rochester Eccentric paper.
Looks like good news ! 

Click on the "River stocked with trout" link


http://observer-eccentric.com/local/Rochester/index.html


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

If i read it right the total stocking for the river this year is just shy of 600,000 fish? It then goes to say they get a 20 percent return??? Thats like 120,000 fish. WOW!! I know where i'm gonna be fishing!!!

Jason


----------



## Rich12271 (Apr 13, 2002)

The park that they are talking about in Auburn Hills ("Riverside") is above the dam at Yates. How many of these fish do they think are going to make it past the dam when they return? I have read posts here in the past about guys catching steelhead above the dam in Paint Creek and other branches of the Clinton, but find it hard to believe that any substantial number of fish make it over the dam.

Also, I was wondering, from the people who fish the Clinton or Paint Creek, how many of these fish do you think will survive the warm summer temperatures in the Clinton?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

That's why a fall planting is the best shot at survival. Not to mention, the longer the fish are in the system, the better the "imprinting". The Clinton has a great forage base, including all types of caddis and what looks to be some type of shrimp/scud??

As far as them getting over the dam, they can do it, especially during high water events. 

It seems that every deep hole has these pre-migrant rainbows at this time. It will be very interesting to see. Time will tell.
They should be ready to smolt anytime now. 

I think the 20% is a little optimistic, but even 2% would be a nice influx of fish.


----------



## Rich12271 (Apr 13, 2002)

I wonder why they have not done a Fall plant? Is it because they are afraid the fish won't survive the winter temperatures? It seems that the article shows that the DNR is concerned with the fish surviving the rest of the Winter right now. 

As a side note, it sure would be interesting to find out how many fish make it over that dam in a given year. Any one know if someone keeps track of this?

Anyway, it sure would be nice to see some success come out of this. Wouldn't have to travel so far to get a few hours of fishin' in.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Only a few make it past the dam from what I have seen, unless there jumping it at night which I highly doubt. I have fished that river for 5 years and only seen one make the dam and usually right before dark they stop trying. 

Maybe i'll make a trip down here in 4 years depending on where I live.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

How high is the dam?
I have seen Steelies attempt to jump some brush dams that were 10' plus.
Some made it ,as I saw them do it.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

The only downside of this is that there is 4 million people down here in metro Detroit! 

There are already a fair number of regulars that go there only to get skunked almost every time. This will make it better, I suppose, so I can't complain too much about possibly putting this river on the map for many local fisherman.

I went for them maybe 5 times in Oct-Dec and didn't get a hit. Bring on the increased plants! Maybe I'll catch a steelhead instead of some weeds sometime!

Zob


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

I live about a mile from the access at the Hayloft at Riversbend park, and I've been fishing the area between Yates an there for about five years. I only make it out a couple of times a year in that area durring the run (as I'm usually fishing a real river), But I've seen a total of three steelies in that time, one real nice pike, and a couple of good sized wally that were actually the only fish I've seen caught. Deffinately not the 20% of 600,000 planters as was mentioned. If you live close by, and are so inclined, give it a shot. I wouldn't travell more than a half hour or so with the intentions of seeing fish all over the place for the Clinton run. I hooked up with a small steelie' once years ago who promtly threw the hook. That's about all I've done here. Never even seen one landed here. 
I've never seen a fish attempt to jump the dam either, and its not that high. Maybe 7'-8', but the watter below it is only a couple of feet deep. Doesn't give 'em mutch of a rinning start, though I've heard of guys catching them above the dam too.
You can catch some decent browns at the mouth of paint creek, as it enters the Clinton, but you can really have some fun below the dam after the opener when they plant the premigrant steelhead. 30-40 fish per hour (they ain't the wild fish you catch up north, but they are a good way to pass a few hours after work durring the week) mostly in the 8-11" range, but I've caught a few 14"ers out of there that time of year. They only last a few weeks before there gone, and they get smarter by the day, so the earlier the better. Good fun on a 3-5wt. I wouldn't normally give it up, but it's no secret. You will see plenty of fisherman here.
Have fun!

Al


----------



## chromaniac (Dec 26, 2002)

I tried for the chrome for an hour near Yates today... Nothing but other fishermen.

With the large plant on the Clinton last fall...... How long before the plant will impact the area for mature enough steele? Opinions would be great.. Facts are even better.

Thanks


----------



## fishpinoy27 (Oct 19, 2002)

chromemaniac, i was there this pm with my daughter but did not fish just checking did i saw you there on the parking lot?


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

I didn't know they did a big plant last fall. Not sure if they will plant in the spring this year considering that. Was that the 600,000 I heard about in other posts? I would guess, as far as returns, 2005 may begin to show an impact of that plant. They start returning after 2-4 years I believe.

I don't think I'd hold my breath for mutch naturall reproduction in any case, which pretty much makes it a put-and-take fishery. I wouldn't consider eating anything that came out of the Clinton either, so I guess I don't really see the point in beefing up the anual stock. It's nice to have some fishing close to home, but the $$$ could be spent better elsewhere. Maybe another steelhead river that is more likley to give a little more back for the money spent. 

Not trying to start any arguements here. I think that the run we get is probably all we should expect of the Clinton. There are already plenty of anglers to contend with, and just the chance to hook up is enough to get most local anglers out to try there luck at least once or twice a year, if not more. I don't think It will ever be an outstanding steel fishery, so why not concentrate on making the good ones better?

Al


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Salmonator,
I read today that another 70,000 are going to be planted in a few weeks. They were saying that about 1 in 5 "should return".
Personally I think that sounds a bit optomistic though. I live about 10 minutes from Yates. I guess I should give it a try sometime.


----------



## chromaniac (Dec 26, 2002)

fishpinoy27...... I was driving my wife's silver Chrysler Town n Country minivan yesterday. (no laughing its the Cadillac of minivans) 
Was that you?

SALMONATOR....I live in Troy, Its about 20 minutes to Yates. Is it worth driving an extra 25 minutes to Huron or an extra 40 minutes to Port Huron? I get alot from the peace and tranquility so I don't mind coming up short most of the time, besides I hooked into one at Yates in December so I am optomistic enough.
When I really really want to go for the steele I'll head to northwest Michigan.

What's your favorite river in Southeast Michigan?


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

jpollman,

Hay neighbor! Well, I guess there will be a few stockers to fling the 5wt. at this spring after all. I've found that often that's the most fun to come of the plants. I'd personaly be happy with that alone. Thanks for the post.

Chromaniac,

I've never fished the Huron. Check it out with YPSIFLY or gunrod or one of those guys. From what I hear though, if you're after peace and tranquility, you may as well stay home or go north. I understand it gets pretty packed. My favorite SE Michigan river? Hhhhmmm. Probably the Paint, but don't tell kingwilly you heard it from me.

Al


----------



## arcticpauld (Feb 13, 2003)

does anyone have any idea when they will put the plants in the river looking t get started,need a warm up baaad,before i start going up to the big m and the ausable?


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

The couple of years that I did fish for the fresh stockers, it was just a few days after the opener. They were absolutely loaded in there. I'm not sure of the actuall date they went in, but I'd bet the last Saturday in April (or the day before). Check the DNR site for stocking reports. It may be listed there.


----------



## fishpinoy27 (Oct 19, 2002)

chrome',
I was driving my wife's red corolla. i live just about 10 min from the river. probably will be there this weekend. tight lines.


----------



## Matt Schalk (Dec 20, 2000)

I just read what Salmonator posted and was shocked - 

"you can really have some fun below the dam after the opener when they plant the premigrant steelhead. 30-40 fish per hour (they ain't the wild fish you catch up north, but they are a good way to pass a few hours after work durring the week) mostly in the 8-11" range"

And now there's talk about when and where the planting truck shows up. ????? Too bad the DNR doesn't plant in more secluded places where the locals can't see the truck dumping fish into the river.

I guess that's the way some "sportsman" fish down here. Being from West Michigan and fishing quality streams all of my life, I was astonished to see this posted (and from a supposedly good fly-fisherman who posts here often). I would think that you'd want to AVOID the stream if it's full of planted baby steelhead.

I consider this type of fishing to be amongst the lowest of the low. No wonder there's no steelhead in the Clinton. They're all floating downstream belly-up after the fly-fishermen have their "banner" day. And don't say that you "handle them gently" - too much stress on most of them and they DIE. I don't think this is what most people consider a "put and take" fishery.

I've seen the same thing happen on the White after plants when I was a part of the DNR's failed "Stream Master" plan. Mostly it's grubby little local kids filling their 5 gal. buckets with baby steelies - but I've also seen the Orvis-outfitted city-boy "fly-fisherman" having, according to him, "the best trout fishing day of his life" slaughtering planted steelhead smolts.

GO FISH IN A TROUT POND if you want to catch 30-40 trout an hour.

Hope you have your "fun" at the expense of all of us other steelhead fishermen.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

C'mon man. nobody is filling five gallon buckets here. The limmit is still 15"s, and anybody that would keep one of these fish to eat deserves what they get. 99% of these fish ain't coming back to the Clinton. Once thay're in there, they last a week or so before they're gone for greener pastures. The Clinton warmes up quick.

I too prefer quality fishing experiences. If you'd read the whole thread you'd see that. I rarely drop a line into the Clinton anymore and I really hope that the steelies they plant are dumped in durrung tha fall, as was discussed erlier in the thread as well. THAT may make a bit of difference.

I do not, however see the Clinton river ever being a "powerhouse" steelhead fishery or even close to that. The point I was trying to illustrate is that the best part of the Clinton steelhead stocking/fishing may best be found after the plant. You'll likely not get a second crack at most of these fish.

The arguement you made only helps to demonstrate why we should consider saving most of those planters for a river that could actually produce more steelhead. It aint gonna' happen here. I don't care how many fish you plant. It IS a put and take fishery.

Another thing, dude. You don't know me, so don't tell me that I don't know how to handle a fish I intend to release. Sure there are some fish who don't survive catch and release methods, but as far as stress goes, the way these little guys blast dry's or anything else for that matter they are plenty healthy. Fat little baby steel, perhaps dumb, but not overly stressed. If handled propperly they will go about bi'dness as usuall, head out to the lake, get big over a couple of years and run up some Lake Erie trib to spawn. But probably not the Clinton.

Al


----------

